# pomy in cebu



## pigeonpete (Jan 19, 2014)

I was born in north london living in aussie for43 years .Visitng phillipines be in cebu 3 and 4 may. Be in borocay carabao caticlan 28 april to 1 may. Would like to meet expat to discuss living in phillipines and just to have a yap . been married to phillipino for 32years and may move to phillipines. Can any one suggest the best way to do this.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate*



pigeonpete said:


> I was born in north london living in aussie for43 years .Visitng phillipines be in cebu 3 and 4 may. Be in borocay carabao caticlan 28 april to 1 may. Would like to meet expat to discuss living in phillipines and just to have a yap . been married to phillipino for 32years and may move to phillipines. Can any one suggest the best way to do this.


I would start with the Philippine Consulate in Australia, that's a twister for sure...tough answers for most I feel to answer because you'r from London but now live in Australia, it all comes down to your citizenship.

Before you exit Australia... you could have all your Philippine non-immigrant quota 13a visa requirements finished, I'm not sure I would want to show up with a one way ticket and go that route, could end up being extremely costly, if the Philippine Bureau of Immigration here needs original documents, certified from London or Australia that could end up a huge hassle, a few expats from the UK couldn't get their police clearances from here for some reason, best to get all your ducks in a row before leaving, thing's don't work so smoothly here especially if you don't live in Manila"that's where the PBI is located, real busy, crowded area but on a positive note the Philippine Bureau of Immigration has improved over the years, quick example: 

I had all my ducks in a row but had to report within a week of landing to the PBI, I show up in shorts...oh boy...oh boy never again, shorts not allowed and the old men that used to run the place behind the windows, said to me "You...you.you.you go over there and talk with that guy, you go and talk to that guy first" he was an approved fixer trouble is I had everything completed, spent the entire day at the PBI, what a nightmare and then had to come back two weeks later for my card.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

In Cebu City, Sandtrap (Banilad), a sports bar is owned (not sure if this is still the case) by an Australian and is frequented by Aussies. You'll find expats willing to relate experiences, the dos and dont's. We'll be there next week. I'll have more info after our visit if you like.


----------



## pigeonpete (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks esv Any information is appreciated


----------



## leebeme0327 (Apr 13, 2014)

Outsiders in lapu-lapu is owned and frequented by expats! Do not be surprised to see big bikes there for it is a biker bar, however it is a hotel and all are welcome as well. I only have a scooter and they are always nice and have many years of information. 

I would love to show you around, but I will be on vacation to Thailand from may 1-11. 

Also at Cordova home village (expat owned) (hotel/beautiful) every wed. At 7am there is a small breakfast that a few expat attend (myself included normally)

The place is beautiful and has a great pool.


----------



## pigeonpete (Jan 19, 2014)

leebeme0327 said:


> Outsiders in lapu-lapu is owned and frequented by expats! Do not be surprised to see big bikes there for it is a biker bar, however it is a hotel and all are welcome as well. I only have a scooter and they are always nice and have many years of information.
> 
> I would love to show you around, but I will be on vacation to Thailand from may 1-11.
> 
> ...


Hello leebeme, Thanks for the information. I will be staying in mabolo sat 26 april all day maybe I can try and visit the bikie bar as I have a 750 honda cruiser,I have been to cebu a few times as my wife for 33 years is from mabolo and is in cebu now. If your available anytime on the 26 would be good to meet. could even meet for a tea coffee or beer, I do get to go to the sm shopping complex.regards pete


----------

